# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Harina de maca - harina de kiwicha - harina de quinua

## ALBERTO MORALES

Saludos de la familia de Peruhealthyfood.com  Contamos con : 
* Harina de Maca Comercial
* Harina de Maca Pura
* Harina de Kiwicha
* Harina de Quinua
* Canihua
* Maiz chulpi organico
* Quinua Blanca, roja, negra y tricolor    Presentación : Sacos de papel de 3 pliegues de 20 Kg o de 25 kg según lo considere Lugar de entrega : Lima Pedido mínimo : 300 Kg Disponibilidad : Stock  Quedamos a la espera de sus consultas al email : sales@peruhealthyfood.com o al telef : 951201874 - 989875536   Muchas graciasTemas similares: Harina de Camote , Harina de Platano y Harina de Yuca OFERTA DE MAIZ MORADO/SACHA INCHI/LINAZA/PANELA/NUCES DE BRASIL/JENGIBRE/CHIA/ HARINA DE CAMOTE Y HARINA DE PLATANO / KIWICHA POP Busco compradores de harina de lucuma y harina de maca o maca entera Oferta de Harina de Lucuma , Harina de Maca  , maca entera y otras harinas HARINA DE MACA / HARINA DE MACA GELATINIZADA

----------


## erikantis

gracias, lo tomare en cuenta y comentare entre los conocidos

----------


## grandino

QUINUA - CANIHUA - KIWICHA - HARINAS – GRANDINO.PE 
Saludos de la familia de GRANDINO
Una empresa peruana exportadora y comercializadora de súper alimentos como quinua, kiwicha, cañihua y chía, además de sus derivados. Nos enfocamos en ofrecer al mercado internacional productos agrícolas de buena calidad provenientes de la gran biodiversidad existente en nuestra tierra. 
Contamos con certificaciones BRC, Kosher; ISO 9001, Orgánico y HACCP.
Somos de las pocas empresas en tener certificado BRC para exportación tanto en américa latina como en Europa. 
Les brindamos los siguientes productos:   
1.    Quinua
2.    Cañihua
3.    Kiwicha
4.    Chía
5.    Quinua tricolor
6.    Quinua blanca de primera y segunda 
Además contamos con:  
·         Harina de Kiwicha
·         Harina de Quinua  
Adicional hacemos servicio de acondicionamiento de los granos anteriormente descritos.  
No dude en solicitarnos una cotización al email: jefedeplanta@grandino.pe 
Teléfono : 981247984 - Srta. Jackeline Vila.   
Saludos Cordiales              *ERES PRODUCTOR Y BUSCAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS...* *COMO LA QUINUA, KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA, CHIA Y SUS DERIVADOS.*  *ERES EXPORTADOR Y NECESITAS PROCESAR TUS PRODUCTOS - CALIDAD DE EXPORTACIÓN
HARINA DE QUINUA, HARINA DE KIWICHA, ENTRE OTROS. 
*** DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES ***
NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA. 
Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos 
Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos
Central de consultas: +51 981 294 531
jefedeplanta@grandino.pe*

----------


## grandino

QUINUA - CANIHUA - KIWICHA - HARINAS  GRANDINO.PE 
Saludos de la familia de GRANDINO
Una empresa peruana exportadora y comercializadora de súper alimentos como quinua, kiwicha, cañihua y chía, además de sus derivados. Nos enfocamos en ofrecer al mercado internacional productos agrícolas de buena calidad provenientes de la gran biodiversidad existente en nuestra tierra. 
Contamos con certificaciones BRC, Kosher; ISO 9001, Orgánico y HACCP.
Somos de las pocas empresas en tener certificado BRC para exportación tanto en américa latina como en Europa. 
Les brindamos los siguientes productos: 
1.    Quinua
2.    Cañihua
3.    Kiwicha
4.    Chía
5.    Quinua tricolor
6.    Quinua blanca de primera y segunda
Además contamos con: 
·         Harina de Kiwicha
·         Harina de Quinua 
Adicional hacemos servicio de acondicionamiento de los granos anteriormente descritos.  
No dude en solicitarnos una cotización al email: jefedeplanta@grandino.pe 
Teléfono : 981247984 - Srta. Jackeline Vila.
Saludos Cordiales *
ERES PRODUCTOR Y BUSCAS EXPORTAR TUS PRODUCTOS...* *COMO LA QUINUA, KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA, CHIA Y SUS DERIVADOS.*  *ERES EXPORTADOR Y NECESITAS PROCESAR TUS PRODUCTOS - CALIDAD DE EXPORTACIÓN
HARINA DE QUINUA, HARINA DE KIWICHA, ENTRE OTROS. 
*** DISPONEMOS DE PLANTA DE PROCESOS AGROINDUSTRIALES ***
NO BUSQUES MÁS, TE BRINDAMOS CALIDAD EN EL SERVICIO, NUESTRA EXPERIENCIA NOS RESPALDA. 
Te ofrecemos diversos servicios de maquila para tus productos 
Comunícate con nosotros o envíanos tus datos
Central de consultas: +51 981 294 531 jefedeplanta@grandino.pe*

----------


## limp21

precio de la chia

----------


## Gesery

Buenas noches estimados, cuento con quinua trillada y linaza WhatsApp 981171553/ 933391914 Violeta Apaza

----------

